# track question



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

as i see pictures of circuits, several of them have light grey track. is that painted tomy or another make


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Mine is painted.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Without any references to the tracks, it's hard to know. Tyco/Mattel made track in a few different colors including gray, available only via sets, but never enough variety to make a complicated layout. Plus, since the only way to get the color tracks was to buy sets, there wasn't a large quantity out there.

I think Tomy may have had a set or two with dark gray track. But then again, not a lot of variety or quantity.

You may be looking at a routed track which some will paint gray. But without knowing the tracks you are looking at, it's impossible to know.

Joe


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Maxtrak, Bowman and TKO do gray tracks.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Your most likely looking at routed tracks......there are several others that are not listed here that do/did grey, but for some reason (standard in old school 1/24?) alot of routed tracks are grey!?!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Woodrum Ridge Raceway is painted Tomy AFX track. If you go the painted route I highly recommend sealing the painted surface with a tough clear coat to keep the paint from lifting as the track gets older.

-Paul


----------

